# Nominate JZD to the Automotive Hall of Fame



## DMC12 (Nov 20, 2006)

To all in the GTO community,

Regarding the creator of our cars I'd figure you all would be interested and/or want to help get John DeLorean inducted into the Automotive Hall of Fame.

A couple of weeks ago a bunch of us DMC-12 enthusiasts went to the Automotive Hall of Fame in Dearborn, MI. http://www.automotivehalloffame.org/ One of our tour guides came in on his day off because they heard that "the DeLorean group" was coming. He is a perfect volunteer to be working at a place like this with all of his knowledge & stories about the people who worked in the automotive industry. He also is a huge John DeLorean fan, amazed at what he did when at Packard, Pontiac & GM. He told us that he has been pushing to get John inducted. He has been rejected by the board of directors because they are afraid of the "controversy" that surrounds John and the drug trial. He told them that John did not go to prison and was acquitted on all charges. They basically said if he can prove it that they would consider it. So Ray went out and collected a bunch of information that proves the truth and gave it to the board of directors to review (no thanks to the news media who printed the truth on the 30th or so pages of the paper after the cocaine headlines were front page... no wonder even the board of directors thinks John is still guilty... ok I'll get off my soap box  ) 

Now comes our part. Here are some words from our determined "inside man"....

-------
"Yes, I am determined to get John De Lorean nominated and inducted into the Automotive Hall of Fame. Mr. Jeffrey K. Leestma is the President of the Automotive Hall of Fame. I spoke to him again Friday, 11/17/06 and discussed your group and why De Lorean should be considered again. He has my file and agreed to review it again.

I would suggest that you and your people, individually, submit applications nominating John to the Hall of Fame. Remember "Many Hands Make Light Work." I would suggest that you do it as soon as possible. Follow the Instructions and submit to the person as instructed. This would be more effective than using the website.

Thank you again for your interest and together we may prevail.

Regards, Ray Tent 
-------

You can go here to download the 2 pages: http://www.dmoco.com/JZD_Hall.html
Fill it out and mail it in. 

Please pass Ray's efforts on to your local GTO clubs and others who you know that would want to see John in the Hall of Fame. 

Thank you for your time.

Shannon Y
DCO President
http://www.ohiodeloreans.com


----------



## 74Goat (Aug 17, 2006)

I think it's a great idea. Why wouldn't we want him in the hall of fame?


----------



## DMC12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Update:

My friend just received a message back from Ray at the Auto Hall of Fame. Here is part of his note: 

"By the way the President of The Automotive Hall Of Fame is impressed by your membership [DeLorean car people & GTOers] response in nominating John DeLorean to the Automotive Hall of Fame. Keep it up. Remember 'Many Hands Make Light Work.' We are on a roll and it will happen." 

Let's keep plugging away and sending in our nominations to get JZD inducted. If you haven't downloaded and mailed in an application yet, please do so. We need everyone's support! A copy of the Hall of Fame application can be found at
http://dmoco.com/JZD_Hall.html

Shannon Y
DCO President
http://www.ohiodeloreans.com


----------

